# repairing lacquer on carbon fiber



## gttjames (Jul 23, 2009)

Wondering if theres anything that can be done with below. So hard to picture. Little crack in the cf panel, what can be done? Or even made better than it currently is?

re lacquer then flat and polish will cover it at all??


----------



## Lexus ian (Mar 27, 2014)

Does it almost go when wet?

I would flat it off and re-clear coat the full piece


----------



## Graeme1 (Dec 9, 2006)

As above or what I have done before. Flat it right back spray a bit of black aerosol over the area. Leave it to dry. Then flat it so the obvious black has gone and leaving just the crack black then re lacquer.


----------

